# Trident Z RGB mit ASUS Aura



## McTHawk (31. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe seit kurzem den G.Skill Trident Z RGB in meinem MAximus IX Formula installiert.
Per ASUS Aura kann ich den Speicher auch farblich einstellen.
Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte und nach ein paar Minuten wieder anmache, behält lediglich das Mainboard die eingestellten Farben.
Der Speicher ist wieder im Anfangsmodus (Regenbogeneffekt).
Laut Taskmanager läuft Aura im Hintergrund.

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2017)

Im UEFI eingestellt oder NUR in der Software ? Die SOftware Buggt gerne mal rum da sie gerne das Sync ausschaltet , wenns da net klappt IMMER im Uefi einstellen .


----------



## McTHawk (31. August 2017)

Bisher nur in der Software eingestellt.
Hatte Aura bereits neu installiert und dann ging es auch. Allerdings heute morgen Rechner angemacht und war wieder nur das Mainboard Synchron.

Wie stelle ich das genau in UEFI ein?


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2017)

Muss ich mir nochmal bei meinem Board selbst anschauen wenn ich daheim bin , weiß dat leidernet auswendig


----------



## McTHawk (31. August 2017)

Das wäre spitze, wenn du das machen würdest.


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2017)

Habe selbst vor damit in naher Zukunft rum zu basteln , daher ist das auch Selbstzweck .
Will mir ein Case in Eigenregie bauen wo alles deutlich Sichtbar untergebracht sein wird und dann per Aura und passenden LED-Bändern beleuchtet wird . 
Evtl mach ich auch ein Tagebuch dafür , mal schauen


----------



## McTHawk (31. August 2017)

Das wäre doch mal was..Gute Idee!


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2017)

Ok , Rechner angeschmissen , UEFI geöffnet .... 5 minuten Gesucht und nur Minimale Einstellungen gefunden .... ich weiß das da MEHR war als ich da das erste mal drinn "rumgespielt" habe , aber seither hab ich ein neues Bios drauf .... anscheinend haben die die einstellungen net nur verschoben sondern sogar minimiert ... da ist NIX von Sync etc. allerdings habe ich auch nix dran das gesynct werden KÖNNTE derzeit .

Solltest du also nicht die ältere UEFI-Version drauf haben wo noch die erweiterten Einstlungen möglich sein isset leider essig ..... udn ich kann dir auch aus'm Gedächtnis net erklährn WO das dann genau war ....


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, geht das nur noch per Software. Im Bios kannst du nur noch den Standard Kram für das Mainboard einstellen, sonst nichts.
Willst du RAM, Grafikkarte, Maus und Tastatur verbinden, läuft das nur per Software.
Meine Meinung dazu: Der letzte Schrott. Asus halt. Kriegen nichts gebacken.


----------



## NatokWa (1. September 2017)

Eines muss man ASUS lassen , die BOARDS und andere Hardware sind grundsätzlich (meistens) SOlide und zuverläßig , das kann man von der Software leider nicht behaupten ..... das sind wie 2 Welten : Hardware Top und in der Softwareabteilung sitzt der Geistige Abfall den man net kündigen will .......


----------

